# Getting sick of pax who arent ready



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

I can drive 10 or 13 mins for a Pickup and theyre still not ready. 

I call them and its qlways "oh your here? Im coming out now!" Wtf why does it take me to call you! Arent you the one who needs an uber!?

And the rich people who come down from their apartment elevator after the fact you arrived which alwats takes 5 mins or more.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> I can drive 10 or 13 mins for a Pickup


Ant.


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ant.


An ant who made 1800 this weekend. Sure. How much did you make?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Just quit


They are not going to change


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I just don't worry about them. I assume on every pickup that I'll probably sit there for five minutes. If they come out sooner I'm happy.

Today I had a guy call me at about the 2 minute mark to tell me he couldn't find his wallet so please don't leave without him. When the 5 minute counter ticked down I actually set my stopwatch to give him 2 extra minutes because the ride was going to be longer than 5 miles. When my stopwatch hit zero I took off and canceled. I saw him running out waving in my rear view mirror.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> I can drive 10 or 13 mins for a Pickup and theyre still not ready.


Is the market in North Jersey such that if you are unwilling to chase ten or so minutes for a job, you will not have too many customers?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> I can drive 10 or 13 mins for a Pickup and theyre still not ready....


Why are you driving 10-13 minutes for a pick up? That's a lot of gas and time for a fare that pays Uber/Lyft base rates.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

I had a lot of these over the weekend. It only slightly ruffled my feathers because I was all about my Uber Quest and was ready to head home. However, I don't usually trip about it. Wait your 5, cancel acc and bail. If they do come sauntering out right before I can bail, I complete the ride and 3 star them. My take? You're an inconsiderate, entitled disrespectful rider who likely won't tip, so be gone. I've already spent 10 minutes driving to you and you're not toes to the curb? It doesn't dawn on you that others use the service and are waiting? I prefer fares over cancellation fees but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

It's not just the rich folks. It's everybody. I suspect that they aren't being notified as quickly as they once were. I text them when I'm 9-5 minutes away and they frequently haven't received it before they get in the car.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> An ant who made 1800 this weekend. Sure. How much did you make?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When I drive in a big city I send every PAX a text message using predictive text 1 minute after I receive the request. "I received your ride request and am on the way. Please be waiting for me when I arrive. I you will not be ready when I arrive please cancel and order a ride when you are ready."

Seems to work for me. Some will cancel right away some wait a minute too long and get charged a cancel fee. Most are ready when I get there. If not I have options. Start the ride and see where they are going, if it is worth it wait for them. If it is not end the ride and let it cancel and move on. Know your market and work it to your advantage.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> When I drive in a big city I send every PAX a text message using predictive text 1 minute after I receive the request. "I received your ride request and am on the way. Please be waiting for me when I arrive. I you will not be ready when I arrive please cancel and order a ride when you are ready."
> 
> Seems to work for me. Some will cancel right away some wait a minute too long and get charged a cancel fee. Most are ready when I get there. If not I have options. Start the ride and see where they are going, if it is worth it wait for them. If it is not end the ride and let it cancel and move on. Know your market and work it to your advantage.


You do that for all pick ups? Or only the long pick ups with a long pick up fee?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You do that for all pick ups? Or only the long pick ups with a long pick up fee?


When I am in the city, outside my normal rural area I do it for all rides. I'm not waiting when there is never anywhere to sit and wait. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> I call them and its qlways "oh your here? Im coming out now!"


....at what point do you call? If this happening 'always' maybe call them the moment you arrive and if they ain't out in 5, roll.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> When I drive in a big city I send every PAX a text message using predictive text 1 minute after I receive the request. "I received your ride request and am on the way. Please be waiting for me when I arrive. I you will not be ready when I arrive please cancel and order a ride when you are ready."


I've thought about that, but some pax know their options with respect to how long we have to wait before we can collect on a cancel. I figure sending out a pre-emptive text message about being ready would invigorate the contrarians to do their worst. The entitled pax who know the system are obvious. They always come walking out about 3-4 minutes after you've been waiting. They know how long they have, and take full advantage of it.

I give everyone three full minutes. Around four minutes, I start making calculations on whether this fare seems worthwhile. If it does, I'll wait longer. If not, I'm quickly moving into position around 4:30 for a shuffle. There's one specific pax I've shuffled three different times because she thinks I have to wait exactly five minutes. Easy money whenever she pops into my queue.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Is the market in North Jersey such that if you are unwilling to chase ten or so minutes for a job, you will not have too many customers?


In my market (which is the Midwest) most pings are about 10 minutes away, though some are 15-20 minutes.

I'll accept anything 10 or under. Most requests over 10 get rejected by me. However, if you start going for pings ONLY under 10 minutes, you'll be spending most of your day without a pax. About 15% of the pings I get are less than 10 minutes away. You'll be sitting awhile if you reject seven out of every eight pings.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This is why you one star the dicks. That way you'll never see them again.

Look, they had 10 minutes once they ordered the trip, then, they had 5 minutes when you showed up (I text them the "I've arrived" message)........there are quite a few entitled clueless idiots. It's the 5.00 star newbies that are the worst in my market. I always cringe on a pickup for these. Taxis get $60 a hour to sit here, we get 17 cents a minute.

Of course, not all markets allow you to zap pax like this without eventually cutting in to your already meager pickings as it is. We have 12,000 Uber trips a day where I am , so, it really doesn't matter if I give out 1-2 single stars every day. I'll never run out of pax.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> This is why you one star the dicks. That way you'll never see them again.


I've collected three easy no-shows on the one "dick" who thought I didn't know how to shuffle. Besides, you can't one-star people who never got in your car because they were too busy testing your patience. I'll wait five minutes for a cancel fee. In my market, that pays better than about 60% of the rides I give.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You ride with them eventually, so you 1-star them then, that is what I meant to say. 

I've finally nailed a couple of habitual offenders that way. One dude got cancelled on by me 3 times......when I drove him I last month I made $15 on the fare and still 1-starred him.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SHalester said:


> ....at what point do you call? If this happening 'always' maybe call them the moment you arrive and if they ain't out in 5, roll.


I usually call at the 3 minute mark. It can remind them in case they're not paying attention. It might give me insight to what's going on. And if they don't answer I'll have made my call so I can roll out and cancel at 5 minutes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I usually call at the 3 minute mark.


I txt at 3 minutes. At 5 minutes, if I have not seen anything, I text again. I've never got past that mark and not seen the pax at least begin to get to me. Only once did I cancel because the 5 minutes came and went and there was no place to park and not block anybody; had no choice so I rolled and collected. To me a peanut cancel fee is a failure.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> I can drive 10 or 13 mins for a Pickup and theyre still not ready.
> 
> I call them and its qlways "oh your here? Im coming out now!" Wtf why does it take me to call you! Arent you the one who needs an uber!?
> 
> And the rich people who come down from their apartment elevator after the fact you arrived which alwats takes 5 mins or more.


If it is lyft, you don't actully have to talk to them when you call. Let time run out, Call, let ring once, hang up, cancel, collect and move on. It's good to distance yourself a little before calling, then get out of the area. Note the name and area and reject anything that looks to be the same person/group.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> You ride with them eventually, so you 1-star them then, that is what I meant to say.


Eh, I'd rather keep rolling them for a cancel fee. That's better than getting the retaliatory one-star and false report that I was intoxicated behind the wheel.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rkozy said:


> In my market (which is the Midwest) most pings are about 10 minutes away, though some are 15-20 minutes.


Your ID box mentions Eastern Iowa/Western Illinois. If it is Quad Cities area, I would not be surprised if you had to travel a bit for most jobs.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I txt at 3 minutes. At 5 minutes, if I have not seen anything, I text again. I've never got past that mark and not seen the pax at least begin to get to me. Only once did I cancel because the 5 minutes came and went and there was no place to park and not block anybody; had no choice so I rolled and collected. To me a peanut cancel fee is a failure.


I found that I had to set firm limits.

I got so tired of waiting five minutes then saying to myself "they'll be out soon... just one more minute." And then that one more minute turns into another two or three. What happens is the longer you sit there the more you have invested in the ride so the more likely you are to give it just one more minute. It's a horrible cycle. I'd rather leave at five minutes and see that jerk waving in the rear view mirror. On to the next ride. I'll quickly forget all about the foot-dragging loser.

Canceling after ten minutes is a much greater failure than canceling after five.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Here is where markets are different. In some markets I will not even wait the 5 minutes, screw them another ping is seconds away. Especially if you are running both Uber and Lyft. They got my message saying be ready when I arrive, they did not take it serious, oh well they can find another driver.

In my primary market that tactic would never work. Pings are too few in between. However people for the most part tend to be more respectable in my primary market over big cities.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

rkozy said:


> In my market (which is the Midwest) most pings are about 10 minutes away, though some are 15-20 minutes.
> 
> I'll accept anything 10 or under. Most requests over 10 get rejected by me. However, if you start going for pings ONLY under 10 minutes, you'll be spending most of your day without a pax. About 15% of the pings I get are less than 10 minutes away. You'll be sitting awhile if you reject seven out of every eight pings.


My primary market pings tend to be far away, however we have a very generous long pick-up fee which I have learned to work to my advantage. To be honest those 14-16 minute away pings are my golden tickets and I would gladly do them all night long.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I posted this in another thread, but it bears repeating here as well:

I will graciously offer up the drive time prior to arrival at the customers' pin drop for no compensation.

I will graciously offer up the vehicle operating cost I have incurred just to get to the customers' pin drop for no compensation.

I will offer up two minutes of my time post arrival for no compensation.

At the two minute mark post arrival, I will gracioulsy remind them with a message through the app that I have arrived, presuming I see no movement.

I am willing to offer up three ADDITIONAL minutes of my time post arrival for a whopping $0.57, should the ride take place.

However, given base rates, at the 5 minute mark if I don't see someone coming towards my car, I'm no longer willing to be gracious to the delinquent. I'm rolling. Makes no difference to me AT ALL if they've responded to/acknowldeged my message to them. And sometimes even if I do see them coming and something about them annoys me (or I'm in a bad mood from a prior ride), I'm rolling.

I will not reward bad rider behavior at base rates with a seat in my vehicle. Period.

[NG]Owner


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I found that I had to set firm limits.
> 
> I got so tired of waiting five minutes then saying to myself "they'll be out soon... just one more minute." And then that one more minute turns into another two or three. What happens is the longer you sit there the more you have invested in the ride so the more likely you are to give it just one more minute. It's a horrible cycle. I'd rather leave at five minutes and see that jerk waving in the rear view mirror. On to the next ride. I'll quickly forget all about the foot-dragging loser.
> 
> Canceling after ten minutes is a much greater failure than canceling after five.


What's worse is when you are on a 3 ride streak on lyft or uber. Cancelling after 5 doesn't break the streak, but it makes you have to get another ride however far away to continue the streak.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

I'll say this over and over again...call them as soon as you suspect they will be wasting your time. Voice information will give you invaluable data to help decide whether to cancel, shuffle, complete the ride, or otherwise.

Usually for me, this is when I pull up to the pick-up. I'll call early if it's a deep apartment complex with lots of speed bumps and one or few entrance and exit gates or gated community. Time is your most valuable commodity and protecting time is how you increase profit.

Remember, passengers are only making you wait because they never pay any consequences for screwing you. Be the change you wish to see in the world.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

jfinks said:


> What's worse is when you are on a 3 ride streak on lyft or uber. Cancelling after 5 doesn't break the streak, but it makes you have to get another ride however far away to continue the streak.


Those streaks are purely to make you do things that are against your best interest...like accept garbage pings, and waste time waiting. Sometimes the math is worth it, often, it is a sucker bet.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

HPRohit said:


> Those streaks are purely to make you do things that are against your best interest...like accept garbage pings, and waste time waiting. Sometimes the math is worth it, often, it is a sucker bet.


The best time to do a streak is late night. I set my destination filter to the center of town and sit near the bar strip. What usually happens is I get a series of short rides with surge, maybe 7 or 8 bucks each and can do 5 or 6 of them in the hour, gets me 2 streaks for $15 bucks or so and counts towards my quest. So I typically can max that hour at 60 or 70 bucks + maybe $20 towards my quest. I message as soon as I get there, call after a minute and cancel for not safe to pickup at 2 minutes so I don't waste any time and don't break the streak.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Your ID box mentions Eastern Iowa/Western Illinois. If it is Quad Cities area, I would not be surprised if you had to travel a bit for most jobs.


It really does vary. Most of my pings are easily within 10 minutes. I will decline the ones that are ridiculous, but because of the vast undersupply of drivers here, I never have to wait long for something reasonably close to pop up. Gas is still under $3/gallon in some parts of the Iowa side. Traffic here is a breeze, save for 3:00pm-6:00pm on the Iowa side, where things can clog up briefly.

Ten minutes to a pick-up here is a piece of cake. I don't even mind the 15-minute airport runs, because I-74 flows beautifully now thanks to our new billion-dollar bridge across the Mississippi.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> To be honest those 14-16 minute away pings are my golden tickets and I would gladly do them all night long.


I don't decline every ping of that length where I drive. Depending on the location, some of them can be worthwhile. You're always taking a chance, but after awhile of doing this, you get a pretty good sense of where the sweetest plums can be found...even if that means a little extra time tracking it down.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

jfinks said:


> If it is lyft, you don't actully have to talk to them when you call. Let time run out, Call, let ring once, hang up, cancel, collect and move on. It's good to distance yourself a little before calling, then get out of the area. Note the name and area and reject anything that looks to be the same person/group.


👍🏿


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Canceling after ten minutes is a much greater failure


agreed. I'd never do that myself.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

After 4 minutes of waiting, I really don't even want to see them at that point especially if it took me a while to get there. I understand there are times that I am literally a minute away and it might take a little longer for them to come out. Generally after 4 minutes or so my eyes are glued to the timer and my cancel finger gets itchy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> After 4 minutes of waiting, *I really don't even want to see them at that point* especially if it took me a while to get there. Generally after 4 minutes or so my eyes are glued to the timer and my cancel finger gets itchy.


 (emphases added)

Pulling on my door at 4:30 is an automatic one star.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Pulling on my door at 4:30 is an automatic one star.


When the timer is at 4:30, I've pretty much mapped out my "no show" escape route. The only exception is if I deduced this will be a ride that pays decent. It's a rare exception.

Given the retaliatory nature of one-stars, I've backed off that plan for those who dilly-dally. Either I'm cancelling you for a fee, or I'm going to accept the ride with a smile. Letting a passenger in your car under a heavy cloud of animosity can later lead to false allegations and unexplained "investigations" into your conduct.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Because society is unaware that you don't get paid substantially to wait for them. There is no manual that says clients need to be at the curb waiting for you to show up.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Because society is unaware that you don't get paid substantially to wait for them. There is no manual that says clients need to be at the curb waiting for you to show up.


Since there is a driver shortage most everywhere, I'd think Uber might wish to be proactive in making sure passengers are quick to embark. These paxholes who take 3m 58s to walk out of their house are costing Uber a ton in lost revenue every day. It destroys driver efficiency. That leads to longer wait times for other passengers, which inevitably leads to passengers seeking alternative means of transportation.

I'm sure reducing the wait allowance from five minutes to three would increase driver satisfaction (keeping more drivers on the platform) and increase efficiency in rides-given-per-driver throughout the network. They should also consider eliminating multi-stop rides, or putting very strict limits on how much time a passenger can be outside the vehicle.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

jfinks said:


> After 4 minutes of waiting, I really don't even want to see them at that point especially if it took me a while to get there. I understand there are times that I am literally a minute away and it might take a little longer for them to come out. Generally after 4 minutes or so my eyes are glued to the timer and my cancel finger gets itchy.


at that point im rolling away


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

BestInDaWest said:


> at that point im rolling away


A few months ago I had riders taking a long time. They even messaged me a couple times, which is fine. At 5 min I canceled and drove away. About a minute later I was stopped at a stoplight up a hill and I looked in mirror to see two guys running after me up the hill yelling. Light turned green and I made a left turn, last I heard was a loud Fbomb. lol


----------



## Intripic (Jun 17, 2021)

Toyota Guy said:


> It's not just the rich folks. It's everybody. I suspect that they aren't being notified as quickly as they once were. I text them when I'm 9-5 minutes away and they frequently haven't received it before they get in the car.


The real problem actually is that Fubar is telling people it's going to take XYZ amount of time for the driver to arrive usually something on the order of 20 minutes. If you accept a ride that is closer than that you are catching them off guard but that is partially because Fubar is setting it up as such.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> This is why you one star the dicks. That way you'll never see them again.
> 
> Look, they had 10 minutes once they ordered the trip, then, they had 5 minutes when you showed up (I text them the "I've arrived" message)........there are quite a few entitled clueless idiots. It's the 5.00 star newbies that are the worst in my market. I always cringe on a pickup for these. Taxis get $60 a hour to sit here, we get 17 cents a minute.
> 
> Of course, not all markets allow you to zap pax like this without eventually cutting in to your already meager pickings as it is. We have 12,000 Uber trips a day where I am , so, it really doesn't matter if I give out 1-2 single stars every day. I'll never run out of pax.


I'm curious... how do you find out the number of trips per day in your market? I'd be VERY interested in that info in mine. And are there any other data points we can find to use and be a more efficient driver?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I'm sure reducing the wait allowance from five minutes to three would increase driver satisfaction


Unfortunately in some markets they are doing the opposite. I just read about two different markets that have gone to 7 minutes. I don't think so! I'm going to start treating this like scheduled rides. If you can't be out within what I think is reasonable, I'm gone. Cancel fee or not. I don't shuffle because it wastes additional time.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

rkozy said:


> Since there is a driver shortage most everywhere, I'd think Uber might wish to be proactive in making sure passengers are quick to embark. These paxholes who take 3m 58s to walk out of their house are costing Uber a ton in lost revenue every day. It destroys driver efficiency. That leads to longer wait times for other passengers, which inevitably leads to passengers seeking alternative means of transportation.
> 
> I'm sure reducing the wait allowance from five minutes to three would increase driver satisfaction (keeping more drivers on the platform) and increase efficiency in rides-given-per-driver throughout the network. They should also consider eliminating multi-stop rides, or putting very strict limits on how much time a passenger can be outside the vehicle.


Back before you were born and had this entitlement regarding paxholes, when people would call for cars, there was a courtesy 10-15 minute wait grace period, where clients--especially those headed to the airport--had the comfort in knowing you were there waiting for them while they tended to double-checking necessary things before they headed out the door. Drivers were paid to wait because it was on drivers time. Now, when Lyft and Uber came along and decided the wait time wasn't worth paying the driver for, this created the animosity that you and others have towards the unbeknownst clients. It's because of your ignorance that causes your fury. Your venom towards the platforms should not be directed nor carried out towards the riders. After all, they're glad to be paying you. They think they are paying you for your time. So all these acts of canceling, not waiting, shuffling, all this garbage that your like-minded do, would serve you better to stop working in this industry. Give rideshare back to the professionals and the black car drivers, cause this economical Prius/Civic entitlement is a load of bull.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Give rideshare back to the professionals and the black car drivers, cause this economical Prius/Civic entitlement is a load of bull.


At sixty cents per mile, only the most blind ant or misguided Uber Boy Scout or Lyft Camp Fire Girl is going to render "professionalism". Any customer who wants "professionalism" can pay limousine or cab rates. Anyone who expects cab or limousine service for bus rates is like someone who goes into Icky-D's and expects Ruth's Chris.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> At sixty cents per mile, only the most blind ant or misguided Uber Boy Scout or Lyft Camp Fire Girl is going to render "professionalism". Any customer who wants "professionalism" can pay limousine or cab rates. Anyone who expects cab or limousine service for bus rates is like someone who goes into Icky-D's and expects Ruth's Chris.


No light need be shone. You definitely get what you pay for.

At the same time, x and basic Lyft 'drivers' get the clientele they deserve. The street works both ways. You demand to be respected, but why should you be respected when you don't respect the people you drive?

But more importantly, if so disgruntled, why drive at rates you scoff at?

If you're performing work or a service, despite your level or work attire, you should be professional in your position. Whether you're a courtesy clerk or an ant. Otherwise, you don't belong in that profession.

There's no comparison with a limousine service to a taxi cab, despite your support for taxis, so it is incorrect to group those two together. Taxi drivers are on the same level as x and Basic Lyfters. I've never seen a taxi driver in a sport coat and nice slacks much less provide a service comparable to a limousine driver. I've seen several in slacks, but ones that appear unwashed for several months.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> But more importantly, if so disgruntled, why drive at rates you scoff at?



This is a new question that I never had seen previous to to-day. It is so unique and original. No one ever has asked that question previously. I shall have to file it in the "New Questions and Points to Ponder" file.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

jfinks said:


> A few months ago I had riders taking a long time. They even messaged me a couple times, which is fine. At 5 min I canceled and drove away. About a minute later I was stopped at a stoplight up a hill and I looked in mirror to see two guys running after me up the hill yelling. Light turned green and I made a left turn, last I heard was a loud Fbomb. lol


that's awesome lol


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

I dont notify them , i dont answer their calls, I dont respond to texting. be at the pick up before the clock expires,THAT'S IT !!! I dont care if you are on your way. it took me 10 minutes to get there have your A ready to go. and multiple stops are getting an automatic shuffle. we are essentially getting zero to wait. im here to make money ,im not running a charity for non tipping skmbgz....next


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

BestInDaWest said:


> that's awesome lol


Wasn't anything I could do anyway, ride was off my screen. It was pretty entertaining and a fun story to tell riders for the next couple weeks.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is a new question that I never had seen previous to to-day. It is so unique and original. No one ever has asked that question previously. I shall have to file it in the "New Questions and Points to Ponder" file.


Same could be said for your goofy, repetitive names you've assigned to companies. Like we haven't read your tired manifestos repeatedly?

But seriously, you could answer as to why you're driving if you're unhappy doing it? Because I don't know why you're driving.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Same could be said for your goofy, repetitive names you've assigned to companies.


If you refer to "F*ub*a*r*" and "Gr*yft*", while I am a talented wordsmith and satirist, I did not invent those names. I do not know who did, but I do know that.................










PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Like we haven't read your tired manifestos repeatedly? But seriously, you could answer as to why you're driving if you're unhappy doing it? Because I don't know why you're driving.


You missed the point, entirely.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You missed the point, entirely.


Answer the question, Claire. Why. Are. You. Driving?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *How do you keep a troll in suspense?


----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

I leave them as soon as the timer runs out. If they make me wait even 20 seconds but make the ride it’s one star for them


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Pax who make you wait are always problem pax.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

jfinks said:


> What's worse is when you are on a 3 ride streak on lyft or uber. Cancelling after 5 doesn't break the streak, but it makes you have to get another ride however far away to continue the streak.


Yes, this happens so often when I belittle myself to do Lyft Streaks that I don't even bother to achieve them anymore. If it's not this scenario, I get an unaccompanied minor or an irresponsible adult with a child or two and no car/booster seat(s), where you have to wait the 5 for your cancellation fee and argue with Lyft about reporting it and why you should be able to continue and receive that Streak Bonus. Overall, I have resigned my thinking that Uber Quests, Lyft Streaks and Ride Challenges are a waste of time and a scam. They seem designed for you to fail so the RS companies don't have to come up off that money they keep deceiving the public announcing they're investing towards current and former driver retention.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> Yes, this happens so often when I belittle myself to do Lyft Streaks that I don't even bother to achieve them anymore. If it's not this scenario, I get an unaccompanied minor or an irresponsible adult with a child or two and no car/booster seat(s), where you have to wait the 5 for your cancellation fee and argue with Lyft about reporting it and why you should be able to continue and receive that Streak Bonus. Overall, I have resigned my thinking that Uber Quests, Lyft Streaks and Ride Challenges are a waste of time and a scam. They seem designed for you to fail so the RS companies don't have to come up off that money they keep deceiving the public announcing they're investing towards current and former driver retention.


3 ride streaks are hit and miss. I had one the other night. First pickup was 4 minutes away for a 15 minute ride. Next one was 20 minutes away, ug. I reluctantly did it because of where the pickup was. It was a medium length ride, not at all worth taking if there wasn't a bonus. 3rd ride was 5 minutes away so not too bad. 

I've had the same thing where first ride was close and 2nd was 25 minutes away. I shuffled that one and ended up taking a $15 uber eats order from a restaurant in the parking lot I was sitting. The lyft rider texted me and was mad that I wouldn't come get her 3 cities over. She texted that "I choose to do this job so you should come get me", or something to that effect. Nope, you ain't gettin a ride now. I didn't ask where she was going but probably a few miles and it would have left me 30 miles from home with a 3rd ride needed to get the bonus.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Just 1 star them afterwards.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Most of the time I rate 1-3 stars...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> I've had the same thing where first ride was close and 2nd was 25 minutes away. I shuffled that one and ended up taking a $15 uber eats order from a restaurant in the parking lot I was sitting. The lyft rider texted me and was mad that I wouldn't come get her 3 cities over. She texted that "I choose to do this job so you should come get me", or something to that effect. Nope, you ain't gettin a ride now.


The real intention of the "Consecutive Trip/Streak" Bonus is to get you to accept jobs that normally you would not accept. It has its desired effect on me, although in a limited manner. I reject many pings that are close simply because they are too difficult to cover. In most cases, I take those pings if there is a Streak Bonus. I handle the far away jobs in a manner similar to what you describe: no cover, switch to the other application. I accept the Lyft ping twenty minutes from me then run an Uber job. Usually, the customer cancels or I get the switcheroo. Sometimes the switcheroo works out, some times it does not. Lyft used to auto-cancel jobs that you had not covered in a certain amount of time, but it does not do that any more in this market. It will do the switcheroo, though. Inf act, the switcheroo here has become more aggressive. If not working a streak bonus, I do not accept a Lyft ping more than two minutes from me, as anything more brings the switcheroo.

Generally, a switcheroo is an automatic no cover for me, but, in this case I am gaming the switcheroo to my advantage.

If you are gong to employ the no cover tactic, do be prepared for the occasional stubborn customer who will not cancel. I have run across one or two of those. I had one text me repeatedly over several hours using a term that implied [an unnatural carnal relationship with a female parent]. Finally, I did cancel, but also reported her to Lyft. I doubt that Lyft did anything, as Lyft probably .would expect me to like it that she sent such foul texts to me. I have read reports from one or two drivers here that they di\d a no cover on a job, it was still there when they went home and when they hit the street the next day, the job was still there. I never did verify it, though.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't always hate the switcheroo. Sometimes I accept a 20 minute pickup and slowly start heading that way. A lot of times it changes to a closer rider. I feel like sometimes I'm the only lyft driver in my market. Lots of trips 20 minutes away... On a 3 ride streak the only thing you can control is that first pickup. I make sure it is 5-6 minutes away or less, then watch the screen closely for any switches further away. I try to do the 3 ride streak once it starts. It is good to get in on the front end of the streak window. Complete the first ride and if the second is a long ways away, cancel and start over. 

Lyft screwed me on a streak, I accepted a ride at 8:00AM at the very end of the streak bonus period. Really they need to change that to 7:59 if they aren't going to honor the streak when the clock says 8AM. They said it was 20 seconds past the streak period, but the streak bonus "lights" were still showing. I had some choice words for them on that one. Can't post my screen shots of it on here, would make a sailor blush. lol.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The real intention of the "Consecutive Trip/Streak" Bonus is to get you to accept jobs that normally you would not accept. It has its desired effect on me, although in a limited manner. I reject many pings that are close simply because they are too difficult to cover. In most cases, I take those pings if there is a Streak Bonus. I handle the far away jobs in a manner similar to what you describe: no cover, switch to the other application. I accept the Lyft ping twenty minutes from me then run an Uber job. Usually, the customer cancels or I get the switcheroo. Sometimes the switcheroo works out, some times it does not. Lyft used to auto-cancel jobs that you had not covered in a certain amount of time, but it does not do that any more in this market. It will do the switcheroo, though. Inf act, the switcheroo here has become more aggressive. If not working a streak bonus, I do not accept a Lyft ping more than two minutes from me, as anything more brings the switcheroo.
> 
> Generally, a switcheroo is an automatic no cover for me, but, in this case I am gaming the switcheroo to my advantage.
> 
> If you are gong to employ the no cover tactic, do be prepared for the occasional stubborn customer who will not cancel. I have run across one or two of those. I had one text me repeatedly over several hours using a term that implied [an unnatural carnal relationship with a female parent]. Finally, I did cancel, but also reported her to Lyft. I doubt that Lyft did anything, as Lyft probably .would expect me to like it that she sent such foul texts to me. I have read reports from one or two drivers here that they di\d a no cover on a job, it was still there when they went home and when they hit the street the next day, the job was still there. I never did verify it, though.


I had one Lyft ping that was still active the next day. I was tempted to drive over and see how much I would get if I cancelled as a no show but I couldn't get up the enthusiasm to be that petty.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I had one Lyft ping that was still active the next day. I was tempted to drive over and see how much I would get if I cancelled as a no show but I couldn't get up the enthusiasm to be that petty.


I've done this...where my 3rd streak ping was like 20 mins away...I accepted and then ignored it..usually pax figures it out and cancels, but not always..I was driving Uber while waiting...then till I got an Uber drop off near by, showed up at the Lyft pick up location, read a book for the 5 min wait, cancelled, then immediately got a near by Lyft ping to complete the streak.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I just don't worry about them. I assume on every pickup that I'll probably sit there for five minutes. If they come out sooner I'm happy.
> 
> Today I had a guy call me at about the 2 minute mark to tell me he couldn't find his wallet so please don't leave without him. When the 5 minute counter ticked down I actually set my stopwatch to give him 2 extra minutes because the ride was going to be longer than 5 miles. When my stopwatch hit zero I took off and canceled. I saw him running out waving in my rear view mirror.


I had a "looking for my wallet" text at 4+ minutes last night, I had picked him up before so I waited, he came out at 6 minutes. $5 tip. Sometimes it's worth the wait.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> I had a "looking for my wallet" text at 4+ minutes last night, I had picked him up before so I waited, he came out at 6 minutes. $5 tip. Sometimes it's worth the wait.


I had a short pickup, got there and waited. They texted at 3min, 4min another text on way. 5 minutes I cancel and drive away. Look back a minute later to see 2 guys running up a hill yelling. Must have been after me, heard an Fbomb as I turned left at the light. lol. It's the little things like that bring me joy for some reason. lol. Same when it is raining out and pull up to a group of 5 (pre covid) for my uber X. Nope can't take all. Cancel and drive away. lol fun times. I'm a savage.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

jfinks said:


> I had a short pickup, got there and waited. They texted at 3min, 4min another text on way. 5 minutes I cancel and drive away. Look back a minute later to see 2 guys running up a hill yelling. Must have been after me, heard an Fbomb as I turned left at the light. lol. It's the little things like that bring me joy for some reason. lol. Same when it is raining out and pull up to a group of 5 (pre covid) for my uber X. Nope can't take all. Cancel and drive away. lol fun times. I'm a savage.


 I've had quite a few very satisfying cancelations as well; sometimes we just have to do it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jfinks said:


> I had a short pickup, got there and waited. They texted at 3min, 4min another text on way. 5 minutes I cancel and drive away. Look back a minute later to see 2 guys running up a hill yelling. Must have been after me, heard an Fbomb as I turned left at the light. lol. It's the little things like that bring me joy for some reason. lol. Same when it is raining out and pull up to a group of 5 (pre covid) for my uber X. Nope can't take all. Cancel and drive away. lol fun times. I'm a savage.


...........cue up @New2This ' car chasing memes.................


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SHalester said:


> At 5 minutes, if I have not seen anything, I text again. I've never got past that mark and not seen the pax at least begin to get to me. Only once did I cancel because the 5 minutes came and went and there was no place to park and not block anybody; had no choice so I rolled and collected.


So you're claiming that in your whole time ride-sharing, you've only had _one_ no show. Going to have to call








Why would you claim that pax don't no-show on you? No shows by pax don't reflect badly on the driver. It's like when you claimed that you get only pax who never say "I'll tip you in the app". It's very bizarre for a driver to make such claims, for no apparent benefit. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

A lot of times there app tells them your still 2 to 5 minutes away when your sitting there waiting. I always hit the I arrived text when I'm a few blocks away just so they'll get there butts on there way before I get there. Then wait the 5 minutes and leave.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> I can drive 10 or 13 mins for a Pickup and theyre still not ready.
> 
> I call them and its qlways "oh your here? Im coming out now!" Wtf why does it take me to call you! Arent you the one who needs an uber!?
> 
> And the rich people who come down from their apartment elevator after the fact you arrived which alwats takes 5 mins or more.


Maybe it’s regional. I gave thousands of rides and almost never had this problem.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

elelegido said:


> So you're claiming that in your whole time ride-sharing, you've only had _one_ no show. Going to have to call
> View attachment 642926
> 
> Why would you claim that pax don't no-show on you? No shows by pax don't reflect badly on the driver. It's like when you claimed that you get only pax who never say "I'll tip you in the app". It's very bizarre for a driver to make such claims, for no apparent benefit. 🤷‍♂️


It’s possible. I only had one no show after giving thousands of rides.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> I can drive 10 or 13 mins for a Pickup and theyre still not ready.
> 
> I call them and its qlways "oh your here? Im coming out now!" Wtf why does it take me to call you! Arent you the one who needs an uber!?
> 
> And the rich people who come down from their apartment elevator after the fact you arrived which alwats takes 5 mins or more.



Yep…. Frustrating. I always send a text letting them know I’ve arrived since the app isn’t always accurate about that. 

Always feel free to remain pleasant during the drive and then after they’ve been dropped off give them a 1 star. It ain’t much but at least you’ll never see them again and who knows it might hurt their feelings.


----------



## 4phxake (Oct 2, 2021)

Toyota Guy said:


> It's not just the rich folks. It's everybody. I suspect that they aren't being notified as quickly as they once were. I text them when I'm 9-5 minutes away and they frequently haven't received it before they get in the car.


Yeah, the app seems often behind. In September 2022 . . .


----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

4phxake said:


> Yeah, the app seems often behind. In September 2022 . . .


Nothing makes me madder. I’m not calling not texting. No. As soon as timer runs down I cancel. Sumbitch should have been ready


----------

